
Station squabble - wyldfire
https://www.nhm.ac.uk/visit/wpy/community/peoples-choice/2019/21/station-squabble.html
======
KineticLensman
As a hobbyist wildlife photographer I really like this picture. It gives hope
to those of us who can't easily access exotic locations and animals that it is
possible to take award-winning shots in a local environment.

More specifically, in a world where everyone carries a camera (in a phone form
factor), this show two things that you can do make your shots stand out from
the crowd:

\- have the patience to wait for interesting behaviours

\- get a different angle from everyone else - don't stand, but kneel or lie
down

The third thing, also shown here, is investment in kit that lets you totally
control the shot. Kit here means a responsive camera, and decent glass (the
lens)

~~~
Milner08
This guy apparently spent 5 nights in a row down on the platform waiting for
the right photo (I imagine taking many photos over the 5 nights until he got
this). It really shows how important patience is in getting the right shot.

~~~
fredley
From everything I've read 99% of wildlife photography is waiting.

------
petermcneeley
I think I've seen the movie
[https://youtu.be/e9dZQelULDk](https://youtu.be/e9dZQelULDk)

~~~
rkagerer
So sad, so beautifully animated

------
wyldfire
As heard on Morning Edition [1] today in the US.

[1] [https://www.npr.org/2020/02/12/805128845/photographer-of-
mic...](https://www.npr.org/2020/02/12/805128845/photographer-of-mice-
fighting-in-london-subway-wins-photo-content)

------
aaron695
I really like the photo and understand it's a people's choice award, but it in
no way represents wildlife.

It's more fiction than fact. It's like getting a split second photo of a
famous person just at the right moment when their face doesn't truly portray
them.

Anthropomorphizing animals is the bane of scientists. People like David
Attenborough love to do this. It's it's why most environmentalist don't even
understand what an environment is.

------
Supermancho
Rats fight all the time in subways all over. The blocky shadow of the lower
mouse seems awkward in the still photo.

------
carapace
My sister's cat is a mouser and at some point he learned how to catch them w/o
killing them. He likes to bring them inside and let them loose to run around
under the furniture.

Anyway, one day he caught a little gopher, and man was that thing _pissed_.
They were facing off and I still remember how impressive and silly it looked
when the gopher stood up and _roared_ at the cat. It was super high-pitched
but unmistakably a roar. The cat blinked! (But only for a moment. The gopher
was really small. She got the lil guy away from the cat and put it back
outside. But at one point it was under her bed doing the "E.T. among the
stuffed animals" routine with the junk under there. Oh look! That's not a
wadded-up sock that's the gopher!)

